# viper 5901... random issue?



## amar26 (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey guys,

Background: 2006 Audi A4 manual trans; had the viper 5901 installed 2yrs ago with remote start and trunk auxillary release. Everything was working fine up until about a month or two ago. I noticed that when I arm the vehicle it would give me the extra alarm chirp and 2-way to my remote the lid was open. After confirming the lid was not open (via opening, closing it) it did not change. I then disarmed the viper and used my oem alarm to check the trunk by leaving the trunk open, pressing lock, then closing the trunk which was confirmed by the audi oem alarm with a beep. Weird? I also tried using the auxillary button on my remote to open the alarm and it does it no problem (even though it says the trunk lid is open). After this, I went to arm the system and noticed now the front passenger side parking light does not flash on arming or disarming! (the other 3 still do, and all 4 will when I use the oem alarm). I am completely baffled by this. I went to contact my installer who has since closed up shop and is unable to be found.

Today I located the brain and disconnected the main plugs as well as the car battery and let everything 'reset.' Neither did the trick. In fact, after doing that both front parking lights would no longer flash on arm or disarm. Checked the one 10a mini-fuse that is on the brain itself and it is OK. Randomly, the driver side one started working again after a few attempts of pressing arm/disarm.

I'm assuming this is a connection issue... I don't know what else to check, both issues are annoying me right now! (trunk lid open and one light that does not flash). Remote start still works fine (however, after pressing remote start on the remote the one parking light that does not flash doesn't stay solid lit like the other 3 do anymore either). 

Any ideas?


----------



## amar26 (Mar 5, 2011)

EDIT: I just remembered when the installer finished he said it was a pain to get the parking lights to work with arm/disarm as he had to wire each light separately. I wonder if this could be the cause? Still doesn't explain the trunk.


----------

